# Congrats to new mod Prolific Scorer



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Thanks guys, glad to be apart of the team

:smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal:

Go Magic!*


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats. The Magic board is in good hands with you and Blue_Magic.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Congrats. The Magic board is in good hands with you and Blue_Magic.


Agreed.

Congrats to you both.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the team! :cheers:


----------

